# Heat pump- Indoor coil icing up



## atlantan (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a carrier payne heat pump. The heat is not blowing warm air and the indoor coil ices up. I changed the contactor, unplugged the defrost thermostat and changed the board. Still nothing. 

I have two units, the other unit turns on immediately, this one clicks and then turns on after 5 seconds.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 18, 2014)

Dirty air filter, dirty coil, low on Freon.


----------



## atlantan (Dec 19, 2014)

Changed filter. The airflow through the registers are good. and wouldn't it slightly heat up at the beginning even if the airfilter was dirty?

In heating, if it is low on freon, won't icing up start from outside coil?


----------



## blekenbleu (Mar 9, 2015)

The reversing valve is  not; either stuck or open solenoid circuit.
Check for voltage across solenoid and continuity thru it.


----------



## schlich (Mar 9, 2015)

id say either bad coil on the reversing valve or the valve is stuck in the cooling mode. you could try tapping on the valve in heat mode this is a temp fix till you can get a new valve.
does emergency heat work?


----------



## atlantan (Mar 10, 2015)

It was a bad defrost sensor. Changed it and everything works well now.


----------

